
The movie that almost killed Disney animation - tosh
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/dvdextras/2010/10/the_black_cauldron.html?via=gdpr-consent
======
JoeAltmaier
My sons' favorite book series. I guess I was unaware Disney had botched an
attempt to animate it.

